# Steamneuling ist verwirrt: Auswirkungen vom Steam-Aktivierung auf +18 Ladenkauf



## cysez (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin neu bei Steam und mehr als irritiert über die nicht nachvollziehbaren Zensurregelungen. Aber egal... wie ist das denn nun, wenn ich mir ein Spiel im Laden kaufe, dass bei Steam nur zensiert erhältlich ist, aber über Steam aktiviert werden muss. Borderlands 2 soll so ein Fall sein. Bedeutet das etwa, dass Steam dann auch die von mir auf Disc gekaufte Version nachträglich beschneidet?

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Stueppi (11. Januar 2015)

Ja, weil das mit dem Land und nicht mit dem Spiel zu tun hat. Einzige möglichkeit sind goremods oder eine VPN.


----------



## mkay87 (11. Januar 2015)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Ja, weil das mit dem Land und nicht mit dem Spiel zu tun hat. Einzige möglichkeit sind goremods oder eine VPN.



Er sagte nachträglich. Wenn er eine uncut Version im Laden kauft und auf Steam aktiviert ist und bleibt sie uncut.


----------



## TheReal (11. Januar 2015)

Bei 99% der Spiele, naja mittlerweile 95%, kannst du einfach die Uncut Version kaufen, also als CD, und dann bei Steam aktivieren. Das Spiel bleibt dann auch immer uncut. Einige wenige Ausnahmen gibt, dabei wird das Spiel allerdings nicht auf cut gestellt, sondern die Aktivierung wird schlicht weg verweigert. Borderlands 2 ist btw. überall uncut, auch die deutsche USK Version. Wie kommst du darauf, dass das Spiel geschnitten ist?


----------



## Yellowbear (11. Januar 2015)

Wieso sollte es da denn Unterschiede in der Rechtsauslegung geben? Entweder das Spiel darf Uncut in DE erscheinen oder eben nicht.  Hat Steam da Sonderauflagen bezüglich Zensur?


----------



## Shona (16. Januar 2015)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es da denn Unterschiede in der Rechtsauslegung geben? Entweder das Spiel darf Uncut in DE erscheinen oder eben nicht.  Hat Steam da Sonderauflagen bezüglich Zensur?


Valve hat nichts da dies eine Publisher Entscheidung ist, die Cut auf Steam zu stellen.  Eigentlich können die  Publisher uns auch die Uncut geben oder Spiele die  auf dem Index stehen. 

Wäre dem nicht so dürfte Postal 2 nicht für uns zugänglich sein da es auf dem Index steht und es keine Cut gibt


----------



## cysez (17. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Antworten!



TheReal schrieb:


> Bei 99% der Spiele, naja mittlerweile 95%, kannst du einfach die Uncut Version kaufen, also als CD, und dann bei Steam aktivieren. Das Spiel bleibt dann auch immer uncut. Einige wenige Ausnahmen gibt, dabei wird das Spiel allerdings nicht auf cut gestellt, sondern die Aktivierung wird schlicht weg verweigert. Borderlands 2 ist btw. überall uncut, auch die deutsche USK Version. Wie kommst du darauf, dass das Spiel geschnitten ist?



Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Gilt es inzwischen für neue Games oder auch für ältere (über Fallout 3 habe ich bspw. ebenfalls gelesen, dass es nur cut und in dt Sprach verfügbar ist).

Für Borderlands 1 steht das zB hier (hatte mich ursprünglich vertippt): Borderlands UNCUT nur als CUT spielbar - ComputerBase Forum und Borderlands 1 uncut - ComputerBase Forum

Und es war auch mehr so eine grundsätzliche Frage. Da ich Steam noch nie genutzt habe, wollte ich wissen, wie das läuft mit den cut games. Im Internet kursieren da allerhand Aussagen (siehe erste Antwort auf meine Frage).

Also hat denn Stueppi recht, wenn er sagt, die einzigen Möglichkeiten ein solch geschnittenes Game uncut zu spielen, seien Patches oder VPN? Im Internet liest man nämlich auch davon, dass man sich einen nicht-deutschen Steam Key kaufen könne. Bspw. auf Green Man Gaming oder ähnlichem. Wäre das Spiel dann uncut.

Sorry. Vermutlich dumme Fragen, aber irgendwie blick ich nicht so richtig durch?


----------

